# Egg freezing... it can work.



## NowOrNever (May 14, 2012)

Saw this on the Beeb this morning - egg freezing success.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/health-47589873/egg-freezing-behind-the-scenes-of-a-fertility-clinic


----------

